# SM Bus controller drivers



## ogunfuyis (Jun 3, 2011)

*windows vista, hp pavillon dv6000*

imaging is not found in my device list and i also have question mark on this
Base system device x3
coprocessor
sm bus controller
unknown device


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: windows vista, hp pavillon dv6000*

You need to install drivers for your model from the HP website:
HP Support & Drivers | United Kingdom


----------



## ogunfuyis (Jun 3, 2011)

mine is hp pavillon dv6000 and i also need to solve my sm bus controller driver issue and my webcam driver is not in the device manager list again (webcam not working)


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*SM Bus controller driver*

hi ogunfuyis,

you should start your on thread instead posting in an old thread. whats the full model of the dv6000 sould be on a sticker on bottom of laptop


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thread has been split.....please continue.


----------



## wadmancpu (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: windows vista, hp pavillon dv6000*

Looks like your chipset driver is among one of the missing. Install that first.


----------



## ogunfuyis (Jun 3, 2011)

*window7*

i run on window vista originally but now am on window 7 ultimate, my sytem is hpdv6500 and i have some devices not installed, basic system devicex2, and coprocessor. the system shutdown intermittently and my webcam is not displayed


----------



## xSORENSENx (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: window7*

Sounds like you need to install some drivers. Look on the bottom of your laptop for the exact model number and then go here. Click on the link on that page that corresponds to the model number of your laptop. Then you must choose the operating system for your laptop. I'm guessing it won't list Windows 7, but try using the Vista link (32-bit or 64-bit depending on what version of Ultimate you have installed).

I believe that the 'Basic System Device' is referring to the 'Synaptics Touch Driver' and the 'Ricoh 5-1 Card Reader Driver'. I'm not sure what the 'Coprocessor' driver is exactly. But make sure you install the Audio, Video, Chipset, and Network drivers.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: window7*

You have two other posts which you have not responded to . . I'll merge them here. Some responses may look out of order.


----------



## ogunfuyis (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: window7*



xSORENSENx said:


> Sounds like you need to install some drivers. Look on the bottom of your laptop for the exact model number and then go here. Click on the link on that page that corresponds to the model number of your laptop. Then you must choose the operating system for your laptop. I'm guessing it won't list Windows 7, but try using the Vista link (32-bit or 64-bit depending on what version of Ultimate you have installed).
> 
> I believe that the 'Basic System Device' is referring to the 'Synaptics Touch Driver' and the 'Ricoh 5-1 Card Reader Driver'. I'm not sure what the 'Coprocessor' driver is exactly. But make sure you install the Audio, Video, Chipset, and Network drivers.


the link is giving me 302 moved. thanks
my web cam is still not displayed in the devise manager


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

go here for your drivers and enter your full model number will bring up your pc and select os HP Support & Drivers | United States

the web cam might be fualty or cable is or bad connection.


----------

